# Leafyishere



## SPs rule (May 21, 2016)

Ok, so I tried to quess his type for a long time now. I think he is ENTP, but im not sure so I need more opinion, I tried to google, but no results.

For those who have no clue who he is: He is youtuber with around 2.5 mil subcribers and his videos are about him talking with gameplay as background. His fanbase is known for "hissing", calling him The Lizard King and other referancces to his videos in general on the internet.

Hisssss


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

ur prob right


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Intuitive? nah. I'd say ESxP. 

He doesn't seem to have much of a deep understanding of the people and situations he gets himself into and he doesn't have a lot of consideration for future implications of his actions. 

Definite sign of inferior Ni.

He's more focused on face value and the hear and now. Definitely Se dominant. There's nothing clever about his humour really.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

He's defnintely an ESTP.

Second choice would be ENTP, but he's too critical about common sense to be an N type.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Are we typing his character "leafyishere" or who he really is "Calvin Vail"?


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Are we typing his character "leafyishere" or who he really is "Calvin Vail"?


I think we're typing Calvin's character LeafyisHere


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

SPs rule said:


> Ok, so I tried to quess his type for a long time now. I think he is ENTP


Nah, too much Fi


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

100% infp


----------



## Jake54321 (May 15, 2016)

Leafy kinda strikes me as an ISTP.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Seems like an Sp-

XSTP


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

he's probably INTP i don't think he's an extrovert


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Estp


----------



## I See (Jan 18, 2015)

Estp


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ESFP like crazy, IMO. His fan base is a bit much though.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

High Ne.
High/mid Fi.
Mid Se.
Mid/low Te.
Low Fe.
Low Ni.
Low Ti.

Si ?

This is from someone who has watched the majority if not _all_ of his videos. 
I think he is an ENFP.


----------

